

Ntopng: High-Speed Web-based Traffic Analysis and Flow Collection - pmoriarty
http://www.ntop.org/products/ntop/

======
pencilcode
anyone knows what features it offers beyond what iftop already offers (being
web based doesn't count)? thanks

~~~
jpwgarrison
Isn't iftop for a single interface? This can be a netflow(s-flow,etc)
collector and thus give data about an intersection of links. This gives you
the chance to add cpu and memory overhead to your switches and routers and
also sampled data to draw dubious conclusions from! (Sorry, bitter ex net-eng.
Modern data center speed and data volume are no place for sampling IMO. ASIC
buffer vs microburst = hard to find badness.)

~~~
devicenull
Most modern routers do sflow collection in hardware. There's no CPU or memory
overhead for having it on.

